# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  dječja sjedalica Romer

## mimi

Kupila bi svojoj bejbe sjedalicu Romer Duo plus isofix. Kod nas sam je našla samo u Turbo limaču di košta 2500 Kn. Dal netko zna gdje je još ima za kupiti ili se isplati ići van po nju (Slovenija, Austrija). Hvala na svakoj informaciji  :D

----------


## sunce

Graz, Toys'R'Us, isplati se, svakako.

----------


## mimi

Prvo sam napisala topic a onda sam se sjetila da postoji nešto kaj se zove pretražnik, ah ja plavuša   :Rolling Eyes: .Hvala Sunce na pomoći, iz starih topica sam sve saznala  :D

----------


## sunce

Ma, kaj god, ionak svi sve 50000000000 puta pitamo :D 
Mi smo tamo 400 kuna jeftinije platili identičan Chicco stolić za hranjenje, kakav se prodaje i  kod nas, a sjedalica Romer koja podržava isofix (ime modela je Fabian!!!!!!!!! :D ), tamo košta 199,99 eura. 
Jeftinija su i kolica, masu opreme, obleka... 
Krenemo po jednu veću stvar, uvijek završimo s punim gepekom malih :/

----------


## MamaRibice

Jesi li sigurna da se radi o romer duo plus sjedalici? Cijena mi je za Hrvatsku preniska, a i do sada je u TL nikad bisu imali.

----------


## mimi

100 % sigurna. Prije je nije bilo u TL al je sada tu za nepunih 2499,99 Kn. Romer Duo plus Isofix - tkanina Tobias  :Smile:

----------


## Inesica

Ja sam isto nedavno zvala TL za tu sjedalicu pa su mi rekli da je cijena 2800 kn. Inače na internetu su cijene za tu sjedalicu 250 eura ili 170 funti (britanskih). U svakom slučaju mislim da se isplati otići van. Za SLO nisam sigurna jer mislim da tamo cijena nije puno manja (ovo nisam sigurna). Mi bi isto tu sjedalicu, a kupovat ćemo ju za nekih 7-8 mjeseci pa ćemo tada vidjeti što ćemo ali mislim da ćemo u Austriju po nju.

----------


## mimi

ja mislim ići u iduća dva tjedna u Austriju, tam bum pogledala koliko košta pa obećajem da ću napisati kaj sam našla   :Grin:

----------


## sunce

Apdejtam topic, bijesna.

Vratili smo se danas iz Graza. U Toysu nisu imali ni jednog jedinog Romera :shock:  :shock:  :shock:,  samo Naniju i Concord. Prodavačice nisu znale reći ni hoće li ih uopće naručivati, te nemam pojma što se zbiva. Mimi, javi jesi li ih ti našla.
Cijene u Brežicama su bile slične kao kod nas, al ćemo svejedno ići do Baby centra, možda se ugodno iznenadimo. Ionako sam ljuta na TL i njihovu needuciranost, pa im uporno odbijam platiti toliku lovu.

----------


## mimi

Ja ne bum išla u Austriju tak skoro (ah, te finacije), a navodno ima neki novi carinski režim na prelazu granice pa kad ovjeravaš merver ili DDV i ako je iznos veći od dopuštenog, slovenski carinici zovu naše i cinkaju, pa mi se ne da ići ni u Sloveniju. Super, ti carinici, jel da?! Tak da sam odlučila sjedalicu kupiti u TL, točno znam koju hoću a i daju na neke rate. Teško mi je platiti 2500 kn odjednom  8).

----------


## sunce

Mimi, i mi ćemo ipak na kraju u TL.
Sad sam zvala Brežice, kod njih košta 82.500 tolara, što je cijena kao kod nas.   :Sad:   Merver je 16 posto. 

Zbog tog režima mi jučer na granici nismo ovjerili ni jedan merver, i nije mi žao. Nisam htjela provocirati carinike.

----------


## apricot

SUNCE, aj odi na onaj topic o Grazu - pa nam pričaj što je bilo!

----------


## mimi

Bila sam u TL i dala 6 čekova (2499,99 kn) za Duo plus isofix i  bejbe mi uživa gledajući prema napred  :Grin:

----------


## sunce

Ajd super da ste kupili!!!
F se do sad dvaput vozio prema naprijed, nema još nikakvih problema. 
Jel treba kupovati onaj 'pult' za igračke ili ne?
Ima li iskustava s tim?

----------


## mimi

ja nemam pojima da ima i neki pult za igranje? :shock:  Kaj je to?

----------


## sunce

Mimi, to ti je ko mali tapecirani pult koji se prikači, obično s čičkom, na sjedalicu, pa se djetetu na njega  stave igračke ili može rukice držati na njemu. U TL-u drže takav Maxi Cosi.
Stvar u principu služi za zabavu ali ne znam vrijedi li išta i 'grizu' li djeca na to. 
U TL-u košta oko 155 kuna.

----------

